# Girths rubbing 'armpit' raw



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I used to ride a big buckskin horse that had that problem, no matter what saddle(I ride western), girth, what weight he was at, he galled.

The only thing that kept him from doing it was putting salve on a soft cloth and putting it between the cinch and where he always galled.

It helped it heal, and kept him from galling again.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Bacon grease. 


Put it on your cinch and where it is rubbed raw. Works like a charm.


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

These buckskins, I tell you.
Hopefully it doesn't come to that, but I suppose if need be I could try that. Do you have a pic of how you rigged it up, or can you elaborate?


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I had this same problem about a year ago. I had recently purchased a fleece covered dressage girth, but the way it sat on my horse, the fleece became packed down and the keepers were rubbing her raw. It started slowly, and I am really embarrassed to say at first I ignored it, thinking it would go away, until she ended up exactly as you describe. Still makes me shudder to think if I had stopped and switched girths a week or so sooner, I would have really saved her some discomfort. 

I gave her about 7-10 days off, and after a long conversation with a very helpful person at the tack shop, ended up with this Wintec dressage girth. I had never had anything from Wintec before and I admit I was a little skeptical, but I have nothing but good things to say about this, mainly because I've never had the rubbing problems again. Plus, it really is easy to clean, especially right now when half a horse worth of hair comes off when she gets sweaty!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

LOL..

I will try to explain the best I can. If not I can take some pics tomorrow.

The easiest is to take a tube sock cut the toe and the ribbed part off. Put your saddle on her, slide the sock on over the girth and smear some salve on the gall and the sock, cinch her up loose, then straighten the sock to make sure it didn't wrinkle, then tighten. Just keep an eye on it while riding to make sure it doesn't shift or wrinkle.


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses-
I think, for right now, I will try the cloth & salve. Since she is not mine, I'm hesitant to buy a girth, and so (hopefully) the sock idea will work. I may ride her tomorrow, so I will try it then!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Can you just make sure you sit the saddle back a bit more and move the girth back? I try and cinch as far back as feasible to avoid this. Especially during the winter when their hair catches and pulls. 

Good advice above! I'll remember those!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

To get completely away from the spot, the saddle would have to be off her withers. When correctly fitted, it doesn't rest on top of the spot, but apparently is close enough to still bother it.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

I had the same problem with a spotted saddle horse. No matter what I did, no matter what kind of girth I used, he galled.

I switched to an endurance saddle with crossfire rigging and the problem was solved. Seeing that you are riding English, that probably is of absolutely no use to you. But someone else might find the information useful. I ride an eli miller endurance saddle with crossfire rigging and never have galling problems.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I had the same problem with a lesson horse a long time ago when I was starting out riding, turned out I was putting the saddle to far forward so the elbow would come back and rub the girth. From the picture (hard to tell as she is moving) it seems as if your saddle is a little far forward. You want to be able to follow the shoulder blade from the front, all the way over the withers and down. The (english) saddle shouldn't be farther forward than that.


----------



## MeLikesUke (Apr 9, 2012)

Part of the problem seems to be that the saddle is too far forward. Using your hand, follow the horse's front leg up to her shoulder - it's higher up and farther back than you may think! Now be sure to place the saddle far enough back that it's not touching any part of that bone or joint. If it is, it not only impedes a horse's movement, but runs the chance of rubbing against the sensitive skin of her "armpit."


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

the only time i've ever had a rub/gall problem was from a girth that was not long enough and was therefore rubbing in that area. can you try a different size? different material?


----------



## greenbryerfarms (Apr 9, 2012)

you can get a thing to use western girths and an english saddle my horse rides both and my other is just western... they both do this is you use the wrong girth my boy had to have a e nylon ones my mft has to have a rope girth. kinda odd but when i ride my mtf with my favorite saddle and dont change girths i do the salve and the bandage it works.


----------

